# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  A Christmas-themed battlemap: Krampus' Office

## Sturch

Hi guys, here's my newest map. It's for a Christmas D&D adventure I'm running. Apologies for the poor quality image. I had to get it scanned at a store and they scanned in in the worng file format so I had to use a free pdf converter which downgraded the file quality.  :Frown: 



It's done to a 1:15.24 scale. There are 4 fireplaces for evil minions to enter the study through and all the big wrinkly-looking tomato things at the back are sacks full or evil and harmful presents he plans on giving out unless the party can stop him.

Hope you guys like it!

Sturch

----------


## Mark Oliva

For anyone who lives in countries where _Krampus, Grampus_ etc.is unknown, he is a nasty type who goes along with the local version of Santa Claus and deals with the badly-behaved children.

----------


## Bogie

Sounds like a cool scenario!

----------


## Adfor

This is fun, love the ascetic. Looks and sounds like a boss-like encounter, especially with the four fireplaces as a mechanic, very cool.

IR

----------


## Sturch

> This is fun, love the ascetic. Looks and sounds like a boss-like encounter, especially with the four fireplaces as a mechanic, very cool.
> 
> IR


Thank you! Just trying to find my style.  :Smile:  The fireplace idea came about because I have a good number enemies for the group to fight. I didn't want every round of combat to be a crazy number of turns long so I decided I'd find a way to drip-feed maybe 4 or 5 enemies at a time to the group!

----------


## Sturch

> Sounds like a cool scenario!


Thank you!

----------


## Sturch

> For anyone who lives in countries where _Krampus, Grampus_ etc.is unknown, he is a nasty type who goes along with the local version of Santa Claus and deals with the badly-behaved children.


Thanks for giving context. I should have probably done so!

----------

